# To YOU, from your CREATOR : )



## FreeSpirit777 (May 19, 2015)

Hey everyone; in case anyone missed it last week, i posted some unique/inspirational public photo albums at www.facebook.com/tommyodonnell8

I spent many hours compiling the most unique, encouraging photos i could find..
I'm very idealistic, so i made sure they were done to the best of my ability 

Feel free to add/email me for anything at all. Love you all.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

You do know that Se/Ni and Ne/Si see the world completely different?
Posting NF(P) religious ideals in the SP forum is sort of like casting pearls for swine.


----------



## Most Awesome Flyer (Sep 28, 2015)

hornet said:


> You do know that Se/Ni and Ne/Si see the world completely different?
> Posting NF(P) religious ideals in the SP forum is sort of like casting pearls for swine.


Jesus is for everyoneroud:


----------



## Yasminec19 (Sep 16, 2015)

No thanks


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Most Awesome Flyer said:


> Jesus is for everyoneroud:


It is interesting that you choose to conflate Jesus with the ideals of the OP.
I won't go into the rabbithole of Jesus with you though.


----------



## Stray Parade (Oct 23, 2015)

I do wonder, is it most common for INFP's to either go the straight religious route or the Lennon route? "Imagine all the people..." so on and so forth. I've seen a mix of the two, though I suppose on a spectrum, I would be closer to the latter than to this song.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Not much sex, drugs, or rock and roll in that video, but I appreciate the thought.


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## Krispie (Sep 18, 2015)

Most Awesome Flyer said:


> Jesus is for everyoneroud:


Jesus most probably never lived. Your religions are all lies.


----------



## MissAverage (Aug 7, 2014)

hornet said:


> You do know that Se/Ni and Ne/Si see the world completely different?
> Posting NF(P) religious ideals in the SP forum is sort of like casting pearls for swine.


At least you realize who's the swine in this senerio


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

MissAverage said:


> At least you realize who's the swine in this senerio


Yeah I'm just amazing.
Unfortunatly someone else failed to see the intention behind the message.
It's ok, everyone can't be as awesome as me.
Some have to be average.


----------



## MissAverage (Aug 7, 2014)

hornet said:


> Yeah I'm just amazing.
> Unfortunatly someone else failed to see the intention behind the message.
> It's ok, everyone can't be as awesome as me.
> Some have to be average.


I think youre wonderful too


----------

